# Season pass shows not added to ToDo list



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

Recently my tivo hasn't been recording my season passes (some of which I've had recording for years) 

When I go to the show in the season pass manager it shows the upcoming shows listed but not set to record. There are no keep until I delete or priority conflicts. 

If I click into each upcoming episode I can manually force it to record, and it adds it to the to do list with no problem (no conflict note or anything) But it only fixes it for that episode... Next week or as new episodes are added the problem is back

I have this problem with EVERY SINGLE season pass I have. 

What happened? My tivo is nearly useless now. 

Please help.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have you checked the Recording History? Top item of To Do list.

Also, unfortunately, try rebooting the TiVo. While Tivos are generally more reliable than a full fledged computer, sometimes a reboot helps.


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

mattack said:


> Have you checked the Recording History? Top item of To Do list.
> 
> Also, unfortunately, try rebooting the TiVo. While Tivos are generally more reliable than a full fledged computer, sometimes a reboot helps.


My recording history is practically empty. The season pass shows don't show up there either.

In the season pass manager, upcoming shows, and then each episode description is says "this show will not be recorded" but I have no idea why. Because like I said I can force it to record without any issue or conflict.

I will try a reboot, but I am sure I tried that a few weeks ago with not success.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Is it possible the season pass is for a wrong channel? You would still see episodes under view upcoming since it shows all channels.

If it is the correct channel, you might want to recreate the season passes.


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

I just noticed that TiVo suggestions aren't recording either...even though I now, and have always, had them turned on.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would definitely reboot then and worst case repeat guided setup.


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I would definitely reboot then and worst case repeat guided setup.


Thanks for the replies.

I guess I will try a reboot again. But the baseball game is on right now...so it will have to wait


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Is it possible the season pass is for a wrong channel? You would still see episodes under view upcoming since it shows all channels.
> 
> If it is the correct channel, you might want to recreate the season passes.


Is there even channel number listed for the SP (not just the station name/call letters, but the numeric channel number)?

I've heard of oddball situations where a bad channel update "divorces" a season pass from the channel; (which causes the channel number to disappear from the SP and for it to no longer work).

Also, when you bring up an episode through "Upcoming Episodes" does it still give the option to modify the season pass? Or does it offer to let you set a season pass? (The later would be another indication that the SP is no longer linked to that channel and those episodes)

Before redoing all of guided set-up you might try (or maybe you already did) if a brand new season pass worked. (If so maybe this glitch was a one time thing that broke your existing SPs; rather than an ongoing issue even with new SPs.)


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

stlarenas said:


> Recently my tivo hasn't been recording my season passes (some of which I've had recording for years)
> 
> When I go to the show in the season pass manager it shows the upcoming shows listed but not set to record. There are no keep until I delete or priority conflicts.
> 
> ...


I dont know if we had the same issue, but awhile back i went into my season pass manager and found that all of my season passes had been changed to be o different channel (98, iirc). All of a sudden i wasnt getting any shows recorded. I had to delete all and start over.


----------



## billscott122 (Jan 6, 2005)

On Sundays I check what shows are actually going to be on for the week, and then check Tivo to make sure they're set to record via my Season Pass. Just now I found that CSI was not set to record next week, even though we have a Season Pass, and even though it is not a rerun. So I had to manually set it to record as part of the Season Pass. 

Could someone at Tivo try to figure out why this is happening? I depend on Season Passes to record the shows that we like, and should not have to check on Tivo to make sure it's doing its job!

As for rebooting, we just did that after Sandy, twice. 99% of the Season Passes record as they are supposed to - why not the other 1%?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

alarson83 said:


> I dont know if we had the same issue, but awhile back i went into my season pass manager and found that all of my season passes had been changed to be o different channel (98, iirc). All of a sudden i wasnt getting any shows recorded. I had to delete all and start over.


Yikes, that's weird! We cannot even have the option to change the channel on our own SPs, yet the Tivo can do it on its own, eh? Since I switched over to HD with my new Premieres early this year it's been a major PITA having to wait for show seasons to start to re-do all of my SPs so I could change them to the new HD channels. That should be one of the things we can change ourselves in existing SPs instead of having to delete the old one and start a whole new one. (yeah, major peeve)

I've been having weird little problems since the latest update, but nothing like what the OP is having happen.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

billscott122 said:


> On Sundays I check what shows are actually going to be on for the week, and then check Tivo to make sure they're set to record via my Season Pass. Just now I found that CSI was not set to record next week, even though we have a Season Pass, and even though it is not a rerun. So I had to manually set it to record as part of the Season Pass.
> 
> Could someone at Tivo try to figure out why this is happening? I depend on Season Passes to record the shows that we like, and should not have to check on Tivo to make sure it's doing its job!
> 
> As for rebooting, we just did that after Sandy, twice. 99% of the Season Passes record as they are supposed to - why not the other 1%?


Did you check to see why it said it wasn't recording?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

billscott122 said:


> On Sundays I check what shows are actually going to be on for the week, and then check Tivo to make sure they're set to record via my Season Pass. Just now I found that CSI was not set to record next week, even though we have a Season Pass, and even though it is not a rerun. So I had to manually set it to record as part of the Season Pass.


WHEN next week? If it was near the end of your guide data, it POSSIBLY would have fixed itself within a day or two when the SP manager reran.

Yes, I probably would have set it to manually record right away too.. Then again, I would call myself a little bit OCD with checking the To Do list. (Tivos are great, but NOT perfect.. so I have to check up on them. Now with 4 tuners in one box, I have to check up on them LESS.)


----------



## Nihilator (Dec 30, 2001)

Same here. I have four TiVos running in the house right now, including an old Toshiba DVD-TiVo combo unit, a Series2 unit, an HD unit, and a Premiere (running 20.2.1.2-01-2-746). All have lifetime subs. I've been a TiVo user since 1999 (Sony SVR-2000!). 

Recently I noticed that I didn't get Season Passes on the Premiere unit recorded like they should be; I didn't pay it much mind, but I just checked the ToDo list and there are NO Season Pass shows set to be recorded at all. The only items on the To Do list are shows that my wife picked out (and none of them would conflict with the Season Pass shows). It's just the Premiere unit. Every other unit is fine.

In addition, I have an "orphan" Season Pass show that's set to be recorded ... four weeks ago. It's at the top of the ToDo list, and it's dated 10/23. It won't go away. I've tried cancelling the Season Pass it's associated with, but it just stays there.

What's going on here?

--Chris


----------



## HairyBuffalo (Nov 2, 2012)

I just noticed that my Season Pass for Big Bang Theory failed to record last week's new episode. The History has no entry for the time slot where it should have recorded but there were 3 other shows set to record at that time on my Premiere XL4. Upcoming episodes recognizes a new episode on 11/29 but is not planning to record it. History again has no entry for the future time slot. History shows plenty of other time slots that are skipped due to repeats.

I tried deleting and recreating the Season Pass with no effect. My channel lineup has not changed. Channel numbers are visible in Season Pass and upcoming episodes. Have guide data through 12/3. Am running the prior software version (SD Season Pass manager).

Is it possible that paused live TV on the 4th tuner prevents a scheduled recording with no record in History?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

HairyBuffalo said:


> I just noticed that my Season Pass for Big Bang Theory failed to record last week's new episode. The History has no entry for the time slot where it should have recorded but there were 3 other shows set to record at that time on my Premiere XL4. Upcoming episodes recognizes a new episode on 11/29 but is not planning to record it. History again has no entry for the future time slot. History shows plenty of other time slots that are skipped due to repeats.
> 
> I tried deleting and recreating the Season Pass with no effect. My channel lineup has not changed. Channel numbers are visible in Season Pass and upcoming episodes. Have guide data through 12/3. Am running the prior software version (SD Season Pass manager).
> 
> Is it possible that paused live TV on the 4th tuner prevents a scheduled recording with no record in History?


Both those Big Bang Theory shows were 31 minutes long. Could it have not recorded because of the 8:30PM block of shows ?


----------



## HairyBuffalo (Nov 2, 2012)

On 11/15, only two tuners were in use from 8 to 9pm. On 11/29, only one tuner will be in use from 8 to 9pm. I thought I set the default to clip a minute if necessary. If all tuners were in use by higher priority recordings, wouldn't History show that the episode will not record due to a conflict?

I rebooted but no change. I moved Big Bang Theory to the top of the Season Pass list but no change. The info on 11/29 episode says original air date is 11/29 and there is no (R) for repeat at the end of the description, so the episode should be checked in the Season Pass upcoming episodes and show in the To Do List. The Season Pass is set to record New only and Keep Until I Delete. The unit is around 12% full. The last guide update was successful. The unit is plugged into a UPS to protect from minor power issues.

I started reading through the 3000 related posts in forums.tivo.com and got directed to a tivo community post with a list of progressively dire suggestions. I'll start with restart and unplug for 15 minutes.


----------



## HairyBuffalo (Nov 2, 2012)

Restart did not help. Final solution was to delete the Season Pass, create a new Season Pass recording both new and repeats, verify To Do list showed 11/29 episode, change Season Pass to record only new, and verify To Do list still showed 11/29 episode.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

HairyBuffalo said:


> Restart did not help. Final solution was to delete the Season Pass, create a new Season Pass recording both new and repeats, verify To Do list showed 11/29 episode, change Season Pass to record only new, and verify To Do list still showed 11/29 episode.


I noticed both of my Premieres wouldn't record new season passes. 
Season pass manager for show was grayed out, meaning no upcoming episodes, even tho there are airings the following 2 tuesdays with no conflicts ( Flashpoint)

I also tried to add season pass from the My.Tivo web and it also addeded the season pass, but doesn't record anything.

I'm thinking these are the 1st i've added since the update. I did what you did above and it worked, a hassle but it worked.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I noticed both of my Premieres wouldn't record new season passes.
> Season pass manager for show was grayed out, meaning no upcoming episodes, even tho there are airings the following 2 tuesdays with no conflicts ( Flashpoint)
> 
> I also tried to add season pass from the My.Tivo web and it also addeded the season pass, but doesn't record anything.
> ...


Flashpoint is originally a Canadian show so you may need to set it to New and repeats, because the original air date will be the Canadian dates so TiVo won't know the episodes are new.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Duh... I knew that... LOL. 

thanks.


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

This is some SERIOUS STUFF. I have relied on my Tivo for over 10 years now I no longer trust it. I have about 10 shows a week and a friend who watches General Hospital. Suddenly NOTHING on "to do list" AT ALL. "RECORDING HISTORY" part of to-do list reveals nothing. In fact, I went in and individually asked for tonight's shows since tonight is TV-heavy. The season pass part of my TO DO LIST still shows all of those programs as "NONE SCHEDULED." 

I have to delete all of these season passes and re enter them? More importantly, how do I ever trust this thing again?


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

I had to run the guided setup again. Once I did that all of my season passes started working again. 

I am pretty sure the cable company changed something on their end that broke them.... The guided setup resolved it.


----------



## TheDarkPhoenix (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello:
I just wanted add to the solutions in the event someone is like me and none of the solutions on this thread work. 

I was able to connect to Tivo Service but everytime it would succeed, the status would say, "Pending Restart". If this is the case, go to:
MESSAGES&SETTINGS > SETTINGS > PHONE & NETWORK > VIEW NETWORK DIAGNOSTICS > TIVO SERVICE CONNECTION
If you have any error here, you need to remove your ntwork connection. Either unplug your ethernet cable or disconnect from the WiFi. Wait 3 days and reconnect. 

This worked for me. My To-Do list actually showed up and all the missing information (upcoming episodes, etc) reappeared. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TheDarkPhoenix said:


> Hello:
> I just wanted add to the solutions in the event someone is like me and none of the solutions on this thread work.


After over a year with no activity, plus several firmware changes, I don't think this is a problem anymore.


----------



## jkeese01 (Dec 17, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> After over a year with no activity, plus several firmware changes, I don't think this is a problem anymore.


I'm getting this same issue on my Series 3 today.

Thanks from posting a possible solution.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

I have the same problem. I tried a guided setup and after finished when I choose 'guide' on the peanut the vast majority of channels show as "to be announced". Nothing that I have in my season's pass is recording (nor in history) except for local channels. Previously recorded shows can still be watched but nothing new.

Choosing 'info' returns "no information"

Find Program by title does not find, for example, "American Pickers" on History channel even though I can view it.

I did network diag's and no errors. I have done tive connection and it has not helped.

How can I force a program update?

jon


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Answering my own question, after a lot of reading on Tivo troubleshooting.
I re-ran the guided setup and for cable plan I chose "I don't know" and after completion my seasons pass selections and to-do lists are back. And I have a list of channels that my cable plan does not allow so I will have to go through the whole thing again and uncheck unauthorized channels that Tivo thinks I get.

Be nice if Charter & Tivo would keep each other updated.
jon


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

jfh Did Charter in your area just go digital. I had similar problems for a while after they went digital here but it is getting better...


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

I have two new roamios and found that any channel that does not show a description will not allow to be selected for a season pass. I can do a manual setup or a wish list but I find it weird that just because there is no description it will not allow a season pass. What is weird is that other programs on that same channel WILL allow a season pass to be set. It is just one show at 10pm (10 O'clock News) that will not show a description and will not allow to be setup in a season pass.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

wpatters1229 said:


> I have two new roamios and found that any *channel* that does not show a description will not allow to be selected for a season pass. I can do a manual setup or a wish list but I find it weird that just because there is no description it will not allow a season pass. What is weird is that other programs on that same channel WILL allow a season pass to be set. It is just one show at 10pm (10 O'clock News) that will not show a description and will not allow to be setup in a season pass.


I believe that the reason TiVo won't create a season pass is because the entry created by Tribune Media doesn't contain a series ID. I've found several programs that have descriptions but nevertheless don't allow season passes. (I am presuming you meant program and not *channel* above.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I would be curious how the "no description" is shown on Zap2It. And why a Premiere thread is being used and not the Roamio thread. I don't care, but it seems less efficient.


----------

